# kimber tac pro 2 shoots high



## 396chevy (Jan 21, 2007)

hello again i have a tac pro 2 in 9mm 4inch barrel, anyway at 50 ft it shoots about 8 inch high it has the fixed tricon night sights and i was wondering are there different sights i can use? will any 1911 sights work can i put in adjustable sights? what do you recommend. thanks Pat


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I would recommend that you aim 8" lower. haha

Actually I have the same gun and it shoots very close to point of aim. I doubt that your sights are that far off. I would guess that you are probably pushing the pistol down anticipating recoil.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Also make sure you are employing the correct sight picture with all 3 dots in line and the sight tops in a line as well.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

What brand and weight rounds are you using? Light rounds, like 180 grains, will shoot high because they are traveling faster out of the barrel. If you are aiming a little high in addition, you will have a very high pattern. 

Have you fired the pistol from a rest to see just where the rounds group? 
Also, ask someone else to shoot the pistol and see where their rounds group. 

As Dsig1 indicates, just a little lift on the front site can push the rounds high too. Please let us know what you find out. Good luck!


----------

